# Bodos neueste Waffe



## ChrisStahl (1. April 2014)

http://www.radon-bikes.de/xist4c/we...-neue-Downhill-Wunderwaffe-vor-_id_26710_.htm

h


----------



## help (1. April 2014)

April, April

p.s.: melde mich als Testfahrer, Bezahlung ein Slide 160 Carbon 10.0


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## help (5. April 2014)

Hey bekomme ich für die Bewerbung hier auch so ein Shirt?


----------

